
Quick and Dirty Static Sites - craigphares
https://craigphares.com/quick-and-dirty-static-sites/
======
satya71
This seems so much more work than
[Netlify]([https://netlify.com](https://netlify.com)). Coupled with Netlify
CMS it even gives you a nice interface to work with.

~~~
craigphares
I’ve been meaning to try out Netlify! At first glance it definitely looks like
a good fit for these types of one-offs. Seems like the free plan goes a long
way too, unless you want more than one contributor on an account.

~~~
craigphares
Follow up with alternate cloud solutions in "Even quicker dirty static sites."

[https://craigphares.com/even-quicker-dirty-static-
sites/](https://craigphares.com/even-quicker-dirty-static-sites/)

------
shaftway
I like using App Engine for simple static sites like this. For simple stuff
like this I've never actually hit the point where I have to pay. SSL is pretty
easy to set up, you can slap a domain on it or use the default appspot domain
provided. The versioning is a nice addition that makes it easy to stage
changes without pushing them live right away.

~~~
craigphares
I haven’t had a chance to mess around with App Engine. Google Cloud is solid
in general, so I’m sure it’s as good as you say. Might need to do a follow up
with comparisons :)

------
_bxg1
I would definitely use GitHub Pages rather than S3 unless I planned for the
site and its assets to significantly expand down the line.

~~~
craigphares
Ahh, GitHub pages is another viable option. Especially if you’re already
keeping the source in a GitHub repo.

